# Ultrasonic



## prdad (16 Oct 2014)

Would this application work in our tanks? 

http://www.ultrasonicalgaecontrol.co.uk/


----------



## ian_m (16 Oct 2014)

Bit bloonin expensive for a situation that shouldn't be happening in your tank anyway with correct maintenance.


----------



## prdad (16 Oct 2014)

Ooops didn't check costs...


----------



## ian_m (16 Oct 2014)

For that price you could pay someone to come in, reduce you light level, sort out CO2 levels, sort out CO2 flow and do your water changes for a year....


----------



## prdad (16 Oct 2014)

Was really more interested in the theory of how it works to remove the algae rather than the cost.


----------



## Dantrasy (16 Oct 2014)

it's like a sonic screwdriver. cool.


----------



## prdad (16 Oct 2014)

Will it have the same effect if I get my good lady to scream at the tank?


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 Oct 2014)

Its a big twinstar


----------

